#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Tools and Colors Quick Access Bars

## rentb23

Hello,

I want to customize my PowerPoint toolbar and create quick access tools, colors and other formatting boxes to the left and right of the slides but it seems i'm only allowed to create these toolboxes above or below the 'ribbon'. Can someone please help and direct me on how i can create something like the attached for these formatting buttons and also for a quick access color palette.

Many thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

The ribbon does not support dockable toolbars. 

You either use the QAT, which is at the top of the application or create you own customised ribbon again at the top of the application.

----------


## Andy Pope

The ribbon does not support dockable toolbars. 

You either use the QAT, which is at the top of the application or create you own customised ribbon again at the top of the application.

----------


## rentb23

Thanks Andy! So How can I create a dockable toolbar then?

----------


## Andy Pope

You do not. Floating Toolbars are no longer supported.

Nearest you could get would be to write your own modeless userform with buttons to execute built-in functionality.

----------

